# Previous house owner debts :-S



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

After having a ton of letters through our letterbox I opened a few of the letters to find unpaid rates bills from years ago, debts from catalogues and other money owed here and there. 

What should I do??

I already contacted a few to say they no longer live here...

At first I had contacted our solicitor who "dealt" with the problem after we bought the house, all help and advice welcome...


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't open the letters send them back saying the person don't live there anymore. As its an offence to open someone else's mail


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> its an offence to open someone else's mail


actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea

Only if you were doing so in some way to harm or injure the rightful owner of the mail. You might be opening it to find a return address, or you might be opening it because it could easily mean your house address is linked to bad credit records!

Keep an eye on your credit files at Experian and or Equifax just in case.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

The first house I bought the previous owner ran some bills up and didn't pay we had debt collectors knocking on a weekly basis until I rang round the places she owed and sorted it that way. You need / want to do something as it could put a marker on your address. Just a thought :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I stayed in a relations house when first got married he had just bought it a previous owner had run up bills one day the garge owner down the street said there was a guy in a suit asking lots of questions about how stayed there and asked adjacent properties, about me as well so i waited till i seen the car and walked over and knocked on his window and said that i had no idea who he was looking for but i wanted his details to pass to my solictor to start proceeding for Defamation of Character and he then told me it was unpaid electric bills and for silly low amount crazy, never got any bother after landing that bomb shell


----------

